# Casita



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Bought a Casita a couple months back,and was wondering if any of you cats ever had any dealings with one.I bought it hoping my wife can pull it so I can pull my boat to the coast.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Bought my 2009 17' Spirit deluxe Casita last year...Love it. One of the finest pieces of equipment I've ever owned.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=416559

Check out the "Casita Club Forum"...Everything you need to know about Casitas and Trailering in general. and check out the U-tube Casita orientation videos.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....418.1118.1j4j4-1.6.0...0.0...1ac.jdawdL-6bzQ

http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/

http://www.casitatraveltrailers.com/showroom.html


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Have one too. They are well made but just really small. We went from a 5th wheel to the Casita (17' bunk bed model). It does tow easily but there isn't enough room to swing a cat. We got it for a place to sleep, not live so it will work fine for us.


----------

